# papi, papy, mamie, mamy / grand-papa, grand-maman



## nasti

Rebonjour 

Sujet : Famille.

J'ai toujours traité les termes _mamie_ et _papi_ comme des mots de base pour parler de ses grands-parents avec affection. 

Sont-ils pour vous aussi des premiers termes auxquels vous auriez pensé ?

Ensuite, qu'en est-il avec _papy_, _grand-papa_ et _grand-maman_ ? Sont-ils utilisés par les enfants à présent ? 


Merci bien pour vos commentaires !


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour 

Je sais que personnellent j'utilise "*papy*" et "*mamy*" (j'ai toujours écrit ça comme ça même si l'orthographe n'est peut-être pas correcte)

Je n'ai jamais entendu "grand-papa" et "grand-maman" qui font un peu vieillis et un peu "conte de fées" je dirais 

J'ai aussi déjà entendu des "pépé et mémé" et "pépère et mémère", mais je trouve que ça vieillit vraiment les grands-parents : ça ne fait pas très élégant je trouve (mais c'est juste mon impression bien sûr )

(d'autres alternatives dans le forum anglais-français)


----------



## Bolinoche

Au Québec, les termes de grand-papa et grand-maman sont usuels lorsque nous nous adressons à nos grand-parents. Ils le sont autant que papa et maman. Nous utilisons également papi et mami. Par exemple, lorsque je parle aux parents de mon père, j'utilise les termes de papi et mami. Lorsque je parle aux parents de ma mère, j'utilise les termes de grand-papa et grand-maman. Vous conviendrez que cela est pratique lorsque je parle à ma soeur de l'un de mes grands-parents. On sait tout de suite de qui on parle. Les termes de pépé et mémé ainsi que pépère et mémère n'ont jamais été utilisés en ma présence autrement que pour parler de Mémère Bouchard un personnage de téléroman d'une autre époque.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
"Grand-papa" et "grand-maman", je n'ai jamais entendu personne de mon entourage utiliser ces termes.
J'entends rarement pépé et mémé (ça fait vieillot, pour moi).
J'appelais mes grands-parents maternels pépère et mémère (comme tous mes cousins/cousines) et mes grands-parents paternels pépère et mamie (une vraie mamie gâteau !! )
D'ailleurs, pour l'anecdote, ma mamie m'appelait *m'amie*... Amusant


----------



## Kotuku33

Moi je suis Canadienne et moi aussi j'utilise grand-papa et grand-maman, aussi bien que grand-père et grand-mère. Il paraît que pépère et mémère étaient plus communs dans la génération de mes grandparents mais je pense que c'est encore utilisé par certains.

[…]


----------



## LV4-26

Ma femme a décidé de se faire appeler Mamou par ses petit-enfants. Du coup, je suis automatiquement devenu Papou. 
Comme cela a déjà été dit, ces variantes permettent souvent de distinguer les grand-parents paternels des maternels.

Quand j'étais petit (années 50/60), nous avions deux grand-mères que nous appelions....._grand-mère _(pourquoi se compliquer la vie ?)pour nous adresser directement à elles, et "Grand-Mère de Meudon" et "Grand-Mère de Talence" pour les évoquer.

De son côté, mon épouse appelait ses grand-parents Pépé/Mémé pour les uns et Pépère/Mémère pour les autres.
La disparition progressive de _Pépère/Mémère_ est, à mon avis, un phénomène de société lié à ce que l'on appelle le "jeunisme" où la vieillesse est de moins en moins assumée.


----------



## Chimel

Quand j'étais petit, je disais "bon papa" et "bonne maman". Mais ça ne s'entend plus guère, je pense.

Mon père, devenu grand-père, avait souhaité qu'on l'appelle "pépé". C'était un choix personnel, il trouvait ça sympa. Ma mère est "mamy". Quant à moi, je ne sais pas encore ce que je ferai... 

Attention toutefois à une ambiguité dans la question initiale:


> J'ai toujours traité les termes _mamie_ et _papi_ comme des mots de base pour parler de ses grands-parents avec affection


Pour parler *de *ou *à *ses grands-parents? "Grand-père" et "grand-mère" (voire "grand-papa" et "grand-maman") restent courants pour désigner ces personnes ("Ma grand-mère est décédée, mais mon grand-père vit toujours"). Ce qui est vrai, c'est qu'on ne les utilise plus beaucoup pour s'adresser à elles.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour une raison que j'ignore, je n'ai rien à redire à _mamie_ (peut-être parce que c'est l'agglutination de _ma mie_ ?). En revanche, j'ai toujours trouvé _mamy_ et _papy_ très laids et péjoratifs, sans même parler de _mémé_ et _pépé_ que je mets dans le même panier.

Cela dit, je crois surtout que chaque famille a ses habitudes qu'elle perpétue d'une génération à l'autre.


LV4-26 said:


> Du coup, je suis automatiquement devenu Papou.


Donc a priori, tu es un Papou pas papou, papa et pas à poux.


----------



## LV4-26

Maître Capello said:


> Cela dit, je crois surtout que chaque famille a ses habitudes qu'elle perpétue d'une génération à l'autre.


Je nuancerais. Je pense que les _traditions_ familiales et l'_évolution_ de la société sont deux facteurs, par définition antagonistes, à considérer.


> Donc a priori, tu es un Papou pas papou, papa et pas à poux.


Je savais bien que je prenais un risque.


----------



## William56

En effet, chaque famille a ses coquetteries.
Mes grands-mères, Doris et Monique, je les appelle _Mamido _et _Mamimo_. 
Mes grands-pères : Papi et _Pap*yvon*_.

Pour parler _*à *_mes grands-parents.
Pour parler _*d'*_eux en situation familiale.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



William56 said:


> [...] je les appelle _Mamido _et _Mamimo_.
> Mes grands-pères : Papi et _Pap*yvon*_. [...]


Oui, ceci est très fréquent dans mon coin aussi. Tous les pépés et mémés rechignent à se faire appeler pépé/mémé ! 
J'ai appelé mon arrière-grand-mère grand-maman, mais ça vient du fait que ma mère l'appelait comme ça. La tradition ne s'est pas perpétuée ensuite, puisque j'ai appelé ma grand-mère mamie...
Je connais aussi une mam*ine* pour une grand-mère dont le prénom finit par "-ine" (et non, ce n'est pas moi ! ).


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,


les substantifs papy/papi/pépé/pépère sont employés les quatre dans un registre familier et indiquent le grand-père.
Mami/mémé/mémère indiquent en revanche la grand-mère.


Parmi ces différents appellatifs, lesquels sont les plus utilisés?


Merci


----------



## tilt

Bonjour,

C'est difficile à dire, l'usage varie énormément d'une région à l'autre, mais aussi d'une famille à l'autre !
J'ajouterais cependant que l'orthographe _mamie _me semble plus courante que _mami, _et qu'on peut ajouter à la liste_ bon-papa_ et _bonne-maman_, même s'ils sont sans doute un peu vieillis.


----------



## ilie86

Ah oui, c'est mamie.... 

Par contre on dit papi et papy, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## tilt

Les deux se rencontrent, oui.


----------



## Philippides

J'avais lu un article amusant dans le Monde qui expliquait que les nouvelles générations de grand-parents cherchent souvent d'autres appellations que papi et mamie, sans doute pour moins se sentir troisième âge. 

Pour moi, pépé et mémé servent à nommer les arrières-grands-parents. Ainsi, de maman, on devient mamie puis mémé puis momorte

Pour l'anecdote, mes enfants ont reçu aujourd'hui une carte des parents de ma femme, et j'était choqué qu'ils écrivent avec un y (papy et mamy)



			
				Maître Capello said:
			
		

> Donc a priori, tu es un Papou pas papou, papa et pas à poux.


C'est pas bien de ne pas citer ses sources ! Merci m'sieur Franquin


----------



## Nanon

Ce n'est pas nouveau de ne pas vouloir vieillir : déjà, mon arrière-grand-mère paternelle se faisait appeler « Petit-Mère » .
Mes neveux appellent leurs grands-parents _papi _et _mamie_, suivis du prénom. Dans ma génération, on en restait à _grand-père _et _grand-mère_ (de X... ou Y... pour les différentier géographiquement).
Ma mère, dans son enfance, utilisait encore _pépère _et _mémère_, suivis du nom de famille. Cet usage - social : populaire ou rural - était bien différent de celui en vigueur dans la famille de mon père (voir plus haut ).


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Chez nous on désignait par "Grand-mère + nom de famille" et "Grand-père + nom de famille" mes arrières-grand-mères et mon arrière-grand-père.

Mamy + prénom (ma grand mère maternelle) et Pépé + prénom (mon grand-père maternel)

Mamy + nom de famille (ma grand-mère  paternelle) et Grand-papa (eh oui, en voilà un !), sans rien ajouter, (mon grand-père paternel).

Pas très logique tout ça...  

Gévy


----------

